# "دي مش ست دي ست أشهر"



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*هناك 11 سيدة يطلق الرجل عليهن لقب "لا تطاق" 

"أطيق العمى ولا أطيقها" "دي مش ست دي ست أشهر" 

وإلى آخر هذه القائمة من الجمل التي تحمل الكره والخنقة من المرأة....

والي بنات هذا المنتدي ارجو من كل واحدة تقول نوعها ايه من دول بصراحة..:crazy_pil​

الأنانية:
 تبقى عايزة كل حاجة ليها وبس، وعمرها ما تدي حاجة لشريكها من نفسها
لازم تقعد تعيد وتزيد...وتطلع عينيك
وبعد كده ممكن تفضل فاكرها لحد ماتموت...
هو انا مش سلفتك السنة اللي قبل اللي فاتت 120 جنيه عشان نجيب التلفزيون
الابيض والاسود....نسيت اه من الرجالة تاخد وتنسي!!!!!!

الإنفة: 
وهي التي تنتقد كل شيء، أي تطلع القطط الفطسانة في أي موضوع أو قرار أو إنسان
لأ والانيل لما تيجي تسألها....في حاجة مصيرية اضحك احلي ضحك عليها...
تلاقي عيل في اولة ابتدائي... بيفكر احلي منها...


المتوهة: 
أي التي لا تبالي بشريكها ولا بحاجاته ولا اهتماماته 
وكأنها عايشة في دنيا تانية..الراجل يرجع من الشغل تعبان
وعايز ياكل يلاقي مفيش اكل.. او اكل بقاله 20يوم في التلاجة
او يجي ينام يلاقي مرعي وكعبورة اخوتها نايمين علي سريره
وماقولكش علي الريحة بتاعت رجليهم.....نوكومنت

البرنسيسة: 
وهي تكون عادية جدا ولكن تتوقع أن يعاملها الآخرون وكأنها ملكة متوجة
ملكة كوالامبور ولا الصومال حاجة من الاتنين....


المدب: 
وهي المرأة التي تنتقد شريكها بكلام يجرح رجولته...وتجرح في كل الناس
وتقول.... سوري مكنش قصدي...هو انا عملت حاجة..انا غلبانة ومكسورة الجناح


بنت بارم ديله: 
أي التي تتعامل بعنطظة مع الآخرين، وتتكلم بجليطة مع من هم يخدمونها 
في الحياة مثل السائق والبائع. مبتتشطرش غير علي الغالبانين
الله يرحم.....وهي تلاقيها اصلا ابوه حرامي واخواتها في ابوزعبل


المستقطعة: 
وهي التي تستقطع على شريكها في كل شيء في الفلوس ولا تحاول أن 
تشاركه الدفع أو حتى التخفيف من مشترياتها في أي وقت.
ده غير طبعا انها تصحي الفجر وتضرب ايديها في جيب الجاكت بتاعه
وتعلقلها قرشين كويسين..وتشتمشم البدلة طبعا؟؟؟


المضطَهَدة: 
وهي التي تشعر بأن كل الناس يضطهدوها ومش طايقينها وبيغيروا منها....
علي ايه ياحسرة..يحسدوه الاعمي علي عكازه


البجحة: 
وهذه المرأة متتكسفش أبدا وهي بتهزأ جوزها قدام الناس أو تحرجه بطلبات معينة علنا.
عايزين 3 كيلو كباب...4 كيلو حمام مشوي..والغلبان معهوش حق سندوتش فول بايظ..


المنفتحة باستهبال: 
وهي التي تفهم الحرية والروشنة غلط، وتلاقيها مصاحبة رجالة بعدد شعر راسها (البروكة طبعا) 
وكلهم بيتصلوا بيها في البيت وكمان تقابلهم على انفراد!!!!!


الزنانة:
 التي لا تراعي ظروف زوجها إذا قام بتأجيل النقاش في أي موضوع، وتفضل تعيد وتزيد لحد ما يجيلو الضغط.
وتجيبلوه كل امراض الدنيا والاخرة...

ارحمنـــــــــــــــا يـــــــــــــــــارب*


----------



## rana1981 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*يا ساتر يا رب من عند الصبح شو هالموضوع هاد هههههههههههههههههههههه
اي انا ولا وحدة من هدول هي بصراحة ومابحب اي نوع من هدول الستات لانه جد ما بينحملوا
شكرااااااااااااااااا عالموضوع الجميل​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*اية دا  كلة يا بيشووووو
شوف ازاي طلعتونا اشرار ووحشين وشياطين وانتو بقة الملايكة 
انت كاتب الموضوع دا يا بيشووو ولا منقول  ؟
اصلها غريبة شوية 
الكاتب دة حد بيكرة المراة كرة العمي ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *يا ساتر يا رب من عند الصبح شو هالموضوع هاد هههههههههههههههههههههه
> اي انا ولا وحدة من هدول هي بصراحة ومابحب اي نوع من هدول الستات لانه جد ما بينحملوا
> شكرااااااااااااااااا عالموضوع الجميل​*



*ههههههههههههههه
شكرا يارنا لمروووووورك
وانا كمان نبحبش انواع البنات دول خالص​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اية دا  كلة يا بيشووووو
> شوف ازاي طلعتونا اشرار ووحشين وشياطين وانتو بقة الملايكة
> انت كاتب الموضوع دا يا بيشووو ولا منقول  ؟
> اصلها غريبة شوية
> الكاتب دة حد بيكرة المراة كرة العمي ​*



*
متتهربيش انت اني نوع
وانا للأسف خدت من كتاب
الانواع بس وكل الكلام كلامي
فيه اعتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراض:smil8:​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*ايييه يابيشو ده كله انت متعرفش انواع كويسة ابدا كله كده 
دى تبقى عيشة مايعلم بيها الا ربنا
يالهوى انتوا تعملوا قسم اضطهاد المرأة 
المواضيع كترت ضدنا ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *
> متتهربيش انت اني نوع
> وانا للأسف خدت من كتاب
> الانواع بس وكل الكلام كلامي
> فيه اعتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراض:smil8:​*



*لا يا فندم مفيش اعتراض 
انا مش في الانواع اللي انت جايبها دي 
مش مصدقة بس ان دا كلام وخواطر واحد  واقع في حب جديد وبيعلن وجودها بجانبة وفي قلبة 
امال بعد ما تخطبها او تتجوزها هتكتب علي المراءة اية  ؟
هتقتلها هههههههههههههههه
بابا يسوع هيوديك النار يا بيشووووو​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ايييه يابيشو ده كله انت متعرفش انواع كويسة ابدا كله كده
> دى تبقى عيشة مايعلم بيها الا ربنا
> يالهوى انتوا تعملوا قسم اضطهاد المرأة
> المواضيع كترت ضدنا ​*


*
احنااااا بنقول الحقيقة
بــــــــــــــــــــــــــس*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *
> احنااااا بنقول الحقيقة
> بــــــــــــــــــــــــــس*



*هههههههههههههههههههه لو دى الحقيقة 
يبقى دى ست سنين مش ست اشهر​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *لا يا فندم مفيش اعتراض
> انا مش في الانواع اللي انت جايبها دي
> مش مصدقة بس ان دا كلام وخواطر واحد  واقع في حب جديد وبيعلن وجودها بجانبة وفي قلبة
> امال بعد ما تخطبها او تتجوزها هتكتب علي المراءة اية  ؟
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه
متأكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــده؟؟:hlp:
طيب وعلي العموم هي ولا نوع من دول
هي استثناء وبعدين
هو عشان انا واقع ابقي في دنيا تانية 
مانا شايفكوا اهوه...؟؟؟؟:smil8:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه لو دى الحقيقة
> يبقى دى ست سنين مش ست اشهر​*



*لأ ست اشهر لأنه مش هيستحمل
اكتر من كــــــــــــــــــــــــده وهيموت​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 ديسمبر 2008)

انا ولا واحدة من دول لان بيشوي ولا مرة قالي عليا كدا

هههههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*بص يابني انت لا هتورد لا علي جنه ولا نار*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*مالك ومال المراه *
*حططها ليه في دماغك انا عايزه افهم *
*ياساااااااااتر علي الغيره*
*عموما لما ابقي اتجوز كده انشاءلله *
*ابقي اسال جوزي ساعتها انا اي نوع:t30:*​


----------



## monygirl (21 ديسمبر 2008)

[ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لالا احنا مش كدة خالص انت كدة شوهت صور البنات خالص دة احنا على كدة مافيش حاجة بنعملها صح خالص 
انت عشان ترد على كوكى تعمل فينا كدة .ميرسى ليك


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا ولا واحدة من دول لان بيشوي ولا مرة قالي عليا كدا
> 
> هههههههههههه​



*ههههههههههههههههه
طبعا طبعا ماناا واخد باااااااالي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه

موضوع جامد يا بيشو 

بس خلى بالك وانت خارج من المنتدى 

ليكون فى حد مستنيك على باب المنتدى

 انا عارفهم 

مش هايسكتولك 

هههههههههههه 

ميررررسى على الموضوع ياباشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *بص يابني انت لا هتورد لا علي جنه ولا نار*
> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *مالك ومال المراه *
> *حططها ليه في دماغك انا عايزه افهم *
> ...



*امال هورد علي ايه؟؟:smil8:
حاططها في دماغي لأنها مخربة الدنيا...
وانا هغير من ايه انشاءلله:smil8::smil8:
مممكن جوزك ميبقاش بيشوف كويس 
من كتر ماهيشوف من ايام فحلوقي معاكي..:hlp:
ربنا يرحمه..كان راجل كوييييييييييييييييس​​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع جامد يا بيشو
> 
> ...



*شكراااااااااا ك و ك و 
متخافش ربنا بيستر
ومحدش بيموت ناقص عمر
تبقي تفتكرني​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*يا سبحان الله مالك قلبت على البنات فجاءه كده ما كنت كويس يا بيشوووووووووووو
انت حطيت البنات فى دماغك اوى كده ليـــــــــــــــــــــــه انا معترضه على كل الكلالالالالالالالالالالالام ده 
انا مش شايفه نفسى فى ولا واحده من دول بس وعد لما اتجوز هبقا اقولك قال عليا ايه بس انا متاكده انه عمره ما هيقول كده ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## sameh7610 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*عندك حق بيشو


ميرسى مان​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 ديسمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *عندك حق بيشو
> 
> 
> ميرسى مان​*



*يوووووة حتي سامح  الزوق اللذيذ خليتة يقول كدة 
اللة يسامحك يا بيشوووو 
بس هقول اية كفاية رايي اللي كتبتة فوق​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *يا سبحان الله مالك قلبت على البنات فجاءه كده ما كنت كويس يا بيشوووووووووووو
> انت حطيت البنات فى دماغك اوى كده ليـــــــــــــــــــــــه انا معترضه على كل الكلالالالالالالالالالالالام ده
> انا مش شايفه نفسى فى ولا واحده من دول بس وعد لما اتجوز هبقا اقولك قال عليا ايه بس انا متاكده انه عمره ما هيقول كده ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> *​



*هههههههههههههه
هو انا عشان بقول الحقيقة ببقي
اتقلبت عليكواااااااااااااااااااااااااا...
انت متأكده من انك ولا واحدة؟؟؟؟
ياريت اتمني كده30::hlp:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *عندك حق بيشو
> 
> 
> ميرسى مان​*



*شكراااااا ياساااااااااامح
لمروووووووووووووووووورك
خلي بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالك​*


----------



## جيلان (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*اشمعنة بقى انا عايزة انواع الرجالة كمان
وبعدين لما احنا مش عاجبنكم كدى بتتجوزوا ليه يساتر :11azy:*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *اشمعنة بقى انا عايزة انواع الرجالة كمان
> وبعدين لما احنا مش عاجبنكم كدى بتتجوزوا ليه يساتر :11azy:*



*مفيش انواع رجالة
الرجالة كلهم طيبين وحلوييين
هنعمل ايه لازم نتعذب ونتجوركم...
قدرنا ونصيبنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا​*


----------



## وليم تل (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خير اللة ما اجعلة خير
لية الهجوم الحوائى الشرس يا بنات طنطو حواء
بيشو لم يخطىء 
فهذة عينات موجودة حقا من بنات حواء
واللى على راسها بطحة تلحق تستخبى وما تحسس عليها
ويلا اتشطروا يا حلوات وهاتولنا عينات من الرجالة عشان نرد عليكم :gy0000:
وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> خير اللة ما اجعلة خير
> لية الهجوم الحوائى الشرس يا بنات طنطو حواء
> بيشو لم يخطىء
> ...



*قول ليهم يا اخويا الحبيب
صاحب الكتابات الرائعة
واللي علي راسه بطحة...
ياريت تساعدني وتكمل الكتابات
عن حواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
ووووووووووووووووووووووووووواء.
شكرا لمروووووووووووووووووووورك​*


----------



## وليم تل (22 ديسمبر 2008)

> قول ليهم يا اخويا الحبيب
> صاحب الكتابات الرائعة
> واللي علي راسه بطحة...
> ياريت تساعدني وتكمل الكتابات
> ...



غالى والطلب رخيص
بيشو
بس هما يبدأو ونحن لهن بالمرصاد
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد شكلك وانت طالع من المنتدى ده بنت العدراء ومرمر ورجاء ليسوع هيمسكوك يضربوك علقه بص اعمل حاجه حلوه ادخل فى اى قسم واستخبى لغايه ما يناموا واخرج
بجد موضوع جامدددددد مووووووووت يا بيشو ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> غالى والطلب رخيص
> بيشو
> بس هما يبدأو ونحن لهن بالمرصاد
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*ربنا يخليك ويقدرنا
ونردلهم جمااايلهم​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 ديسمبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد شكلك وانت طالع من المنتدى ده بنت العدراء ومرمر ورجاء ليسوع هيمسكوك يضربوك علقه بص اعمل حاجه حلوه ادخل فى اى قسم واستخبى لغايه ما يناموا واخرج
> بجد موضوع جامدددددد مووووووووت يا بيشو ​


*
ههههههههههههه
لأ متخافش ما وليم
معاااااااااااااااااااااايا
وانت هتروح فين؟؟:smil8:​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*بيشووووووو

خاف علي نفسك انت بقي علشان هلم بنات المنتدي عليك 

انت وموفي ميكر  ووليم​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *بيشووووووو
> 
> خاف علي نفسك انت بقي علشان هلم بنات المنتدي عليك
> 
> انت وموفي ميكر  ووليم​*



*هههههههههههههههه
ولا تقدروا تعملوا اي حاجة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*وهو بعد كل الا نواع دى فى أنواع تانيه للستات ههههههههه
مااااااشى يا بيشووو تتردلك هههههه
ميررررسى وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## SALVATION (24 ديسمبر 2008)

_يا بيشو انت لازم تعين اتنين بودى جرد يحموك انت بقيت رجل مهم جدا
خد بالك
شكرا لموضوعك
بصراحة تحفة بس خايف اقول كده يحللوا اهدار دمى​_


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 ديسمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *وهو بعد كل الا نواع دى فى أنواع تانيه للستات ههههههههه
> مااااااشى يا بيشووو تتردلك هههههه
> ميررررسى وربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*طبعا البنات انواعهم
كتييييييييييييييييييير
وغيرررر محدووووووووودة
بس دي الغالبية اللي بيتفرع
منها الباقي
شكرا دووووووووووونا لمرووووووورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _يا بيشو انت لازم تعين اتنين بودى جرد يحموك انت بقيت رجل مهم جدا
> خد بالك
> شكرا لموضوعك
> بصراحة تحفة بس خايف اقول كده يحللوا اهدار دمى​_


*
انا مليش غير ربنا هو اللي يحميني منهم
واحدة منهم 
زعيمة عصابة الغراب الاسود
اسمها مرمر
قامت بمحاولة فاشلة لاغتيالي بس
فشلت وقعدت تندب حظها انها مجابتش
قنبلة زرية احســــــــــــــــــن
الكلام ده اثناء الكتابة...بتاعت الموضوع
والحمدلله الموضوع خرج للنور
عشان الكل يعرف الحقيقة...
متخافش قول الحقيقة وتعال عندنا
احنا يابني معانا وليم برضه وموفي وكوكو
والباقية تأتي:hlp:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 ديسمبر 2008)

الهي تتجوز واحده فيها كل الصفات دي يابيشو روح
ايه يابني الصفات دي
مفيش الصفات التانيه الرقيقه الطيبه الحنونه

ايه انت شايفنا شاطين ولا ايه؟
دا احنا الملايكه يا واد​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*طيب طيب 
انا هعمل حزب من البنات وهنوريكم النجوم في عز الظهر 

يا بني دا احنا اللي بنحلي دنيتكم 

هو انتم تأدرو تعيشووو من غيرنا​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 ديسمبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> الهي تتجوز واحده فيها كل الصفات دي يابيشو روح
> ايه يابني الصفات دي
> مفيش الصفات التانيه الرقيقه الطيبه الحنونه
> 
> ...



*نرد علي جزء جزء​*


> ايه يابني الصفات دي


*دي صفاتكم الحقيقية*​


> مفيش الصفات التانيه الرقيقه الطيبه الحنونه


*لألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ
دي ممكن تبقي صفاتنا احنا​*


> ايه انت شايفنا شاطين ولا ايه؟


لا لسمح الله​*غـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة مني​*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *طيب طيب
> انا هعمل حزب من البنات وهنوريكم النجوم في عز الظهر
> 
> يا بني دا احنا اللي بنحلي دنيتكم
> ...



*ورينا ياستي
اولا الحزب بتاعكم من اول اجتماع هتضربوا في بعض
ثانيا احنا مبنخافش
ثالثا انتم اللي موحشين الدنيا​​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه
بجد حلوة قوي يابيشوو​


----------



## kalimooo (3 مايو 2009)

تمام يا بيشو
هههههههههههههه
قوية كتير


----------



## +نشأت+ (3 مايو 2009)

* 
إنت لسة عايش ... معقووووووووووووول !!

( من السهل أن تكون شجاعا ً ولكن من مسافة بعيدة )
ربنا يسترها معاك يا بيشو جبت لنفسك وجّع القلب
إشرب بقى يا حلو من البنات إللى ذى العسل 
هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## lovely dove (3 مايو 2009)

يانهار مدوحس 






ليه كده يابيشو بس عملولك ايه البنات عشان ده كله 
مطلعهم كلهم مصايب كده انت مفيش حد عاجبك ابدااااا ياساتر منك 
اصمله عليكو يتكتب فيكو شعر :t30:  انتو تخربوها وتقعدو علي تلها :t30:
ماشي يابيشو استلقي وعدك بقي من بنات المنتدي هتتظبط يامعلم :t9:


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 مايو 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> بجد حلوة قوي يابيشوو​



شكرا ياجوجو لمرووورك
نورت الموضوع ياباشا​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> تمام يا بيشو
> هههههههههههههه
> قوية كتير



شكرا ياكليم
نورت الموضوع ياباشا​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 مايو 2009)

+نشأت+ قال:


> *
> إنت لسة عايش ... معقووووووووووووول !!
> 
> ( من السهل أن تكون شجاعا ً ولكن من مسافة بعيدة )
> ...



شكرا يانشأت
بس احتمال امووت قريب:hlp:
نورت الموضوع ياباشا​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> يانهار مدوحس
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا يابوبا لمرووورك
ودي الانواع فعلا
انا مالي؟؟
مش بجيب حاجة من عندي
ومحدش يعرف يعمل معايا حاجة
نورت الموضوع ياباشا​


----------

